# Marx Loco Motor



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. And like all newbees, I've got a question witch is always linked to a problem. So here it is. I bought a Marx 464 Hudson steam locomotive engine HO scale online. There is no markings on the engine exept the New York Central on the tender, and the 4 digit numbers on the engine which I assume mean nothing. I've taken it to a hobby shop in my area(Florida), and the guy never herd of it before and said it looks like a german engine. I've looked online at Marx stuff and found alot of info-but haven't seen a picture of the accual engine yet. Anyway, I've taken the motor out do to the fact that it doesn't work. I hooked it up to my new transformer, after cleaning the brushes and armeture it touches. I don't know the correct terms for stuff so bare with me. So the motor turned, forward and reverse, but after awhile it heated up and stopped. I don't know what else to do, so I started looking for a motor. Bowser-trains.com has one that looks and measures almost the same. See it lays horizinally almost at a 20 deg. angle and has a worm gear on the end of the shaft. There motor is a DC71, there part # is 1-71. OK, thats what I know, now here's the question. 
How do I know what worm gear to get, are worm gears designated by special numbers like 1012? They have a motor with a wormgear and that number. My worm gear has 7 teeth in a 1/2 inch and the mating gear has 20.
Any help will be greatly appretiated. Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Check model power they now own it. I found a Thread with pictures.
Up until now I have never heard of Marx HO.


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks T-man Checked out your threads. Got alot of info. I ordered an engine from Bowser parts, it was almost a perfict match. I had to use my worm gear, and drill a hole in the bottom of the motor for mounting. The smoke dosen't come on till 3/4 throttle and kind of weekly. I bought some smoke fluid from the local hobby shop, but found mixing tranny oil and mineral spirits, or deisel fuel works better. Still not satified with the smoke out put.


----------

